# Basic framing software..



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

I like to DREAM....sometimes build things ... a wall here a wall there... I am looking for a simple software that allows me to lay out the walls showing only framing, dimensions and rough openings, Suggestions please...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... In how many forums are ya gonna ask this in,...

Again,... try Google "Sketch up"....


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh
> Again,... try Google "Sketch up"....


Google sketch up. I agree. Made this TV cart.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

actually Google does not do Sketchup any more, a company named Trimble does. Here is a link to the free download version. I use it all the time.


----------

